# "Oogie Boogie's Song" 2011 animation!



## disney-fan-reborn (Apr 4, 2010)

I finally got around to recording the "Oogie Boogie's Song" animation accompanied by my Jack-o-Lantern arch! Check it out and let me know what you think!


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)

Love the arch!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Have to wait 'til I'm home to check out the video. Do you use LOR or a Vixen setup?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your neighbors must either love you for all the entertainment you give or hate you because of the traffic back up in front of your house


----------



## disney-fan-reborn (Apr 4, 2010)

MacabreRob said:


> Have to wait 'til I'm home to check out the video. Do you use LOR or a Vixen setup?


I'm using LOR.



RoxyBlue said:


> Your neighbors must either love you for all the entertainment you give or hate you because of the traffic back up in front of your house


So far there isn't any traffic back-up, so they still love me!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

OMG!! That is so cool! I love everything about it! The arch is amazing, and I think I may have to copy it, if you don't mind! The animation and light show are light something straight out of Disney World! Completely professional-looking!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

very cool.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Very cool and very nicely done.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

great work
I really dig the arch


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Professional..................very nice


----------



## disney-fan-reborn (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone! Those who have seen it in person LOVE it! I just wish I had better video of it!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Love it - Great Job!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great Job! Looks awesome!!!


----------



## disney-fan-reborn (Apr 4, 2010)

Because so many people have asked if it's available, I've decided to make my "Oogie Boogie" animation available for purchase! I did ALL the animation work. Go to this thread to get all the details! 
Moderator edit: link to purchase removed


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

The sale or distribution of copyrighted materials are prohibited except in cases where the user is the owner of the copyright or the user has the express written consent of the copyright owner.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot dang, like!


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

That is so cool.


----------



## Technician of Terror (Nov 7, 2007)

Very nice work. What application did you use to animate Oogie?


----------

